# 19 volt power supply for laptop?



## Channelcrosser (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi, my Toshiba laptop need a 19volt DC input - or at leats that is what the 240 volt power supply feeds to it.

If we are wild camping and not on hook up is there any way to power the laptop - the battery only lasts about 1 hour.

Any solutions would be welcome.

Many thanks

Channelcrosser.


----------



## Viktor (Oct 16, 2011)

Yep you can buy what amounts to a variable voltage cigarette lighter lead with interchangable ends to match your laptop
power point.  It's essentially a small inverter.. buy in Maplins or online from eBay or here ...

Car DC power regulator
Adaptor Notebook Computer charger

Buy Cheap 8 in 1 Car Auto DC Power Adapter Charger Kit for Laptop,8 in 1 Car Charger


----------



## Tbear (Oct 16, 2011)

You can get an inverter which will give you 230v AC power which can be used to power other things, depending on how powerful an inverter you buy.
You can go to maplins or the like as Viktor says and get a one size fits all computer power supply.
You can also get an in car adaptor from Toshiba.
What I tend to do is to charge the laptop from my inverter while on the move as this does not drain any of the batteries and I don't use it much while away


----------



## Bigpeetee (Oct 16, 2011)

Check on Ebay, you can get 12-19v inverters, much more efficient that 12-240volt, inverter then a 240-19 converter.

Try:

Laptop Car 12V DC Charger Adapter for Toshiba Satellite A100-209 | eBay

I bought from them and the service was brilliant, let them know the model and they'll let you know the charger.

My Compaq uses one every week. Best if you charge before totally flat.

I wired an additional cigarette lighter from the leisure batt, some vehicles lighter outlet isn't operative with the ignition off


----------



## Mastodon (Oct 16, 2011)

I use a 12v adaptor which steps up to 19v. It's more efficient than turning your 12v dc into 240v ac then back into 19v dc...


----------



## cedas (Oct 26, 2011)

Are all these adaptors suited to any laptop or do you have to buy one specific to your own brand/type of lap top?


----------



## Turtleboy (Oct 26, 2011)

cedas said:


> Are all these adaptors suited to any laptop or do you have to buy one specific to your own brand/type of lap top?



They come with multiple connectors so will fit just about anything. Just plug on the right connector for your laptop, set the voltage to what you need (i.e 19v) and Bob's your aunty on a cross dressing weekend.


----------



## Minisorella (Oct 26, 2011)

I didn't realise such things existed, so huge thanks for raising the subject 

I would imagine you'd need one for your specific laptop - mainly because of having the right connector on the laptop end. I just Googled "Dell 12v laptop charger" and instantly found an Amazon link for my Inspiron 1525.  

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dell-Inspiron-Laptop-Charger-Adapter/dp/B002HGBEDM

If you take a look, it appears to be one continuous lead, so it wouldn't fit all models.  Mind you, that doesn't mean that someone else might know something I don't... 

Edit:  See ^^^ I said someone would know something I didn't and by the time I posted, there it was


----------



## vwalan (Oct 26, 2011)

i think cross dressing weekends were around long before computers . suprised you havent heard about them. 
bit like the no parking signs only to make way for dogging and carpark sex. 
thought everyone knew about it. hee hee.


----------



## Turtleboy (Oct 26, 2011)

Minisorella said:


> I didn't realise such things existed, so huge thanks for raising the subject
> 
> I would imagine you'd need one for your specific laptop - mainly because of having the right connector on the laptop end. I just Googled "Dell 12v laptop charger" and instantly found an Amazon link for my Inspiron 1525.
> 
> ...



Just get one of these. A lot cheaper and they'll charge pretty much anything with all the adaptors and voltage levels. 

http://http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Universal-Laptop-Notebook-Car-Charger-DC-Power-Adapter-/250653542481?pt=UK_Computing_LaptopAccessories_PowerSupplies&hash=item3a5c1d8851


----------



## Minisorella (Oct 26, 2011)

Turtleboy said:


> Just get one of these. A lot cheaper and they'll charge pretty much anything with all the adaptors and voltage levels.
> 
> http://http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Universal-Laptop-Notebook-Car-Charger-DC-Power-Adapter-/250653542481?pt=UK_Computing_LaptopAccessories_PowerSupplies&hash=item3a5c1d8851



That's brilliant and a real bargain! Should fit my little netbook too.  Thanks for the link


----------



## helmit (Oct 27, 2011)

I believe they require a 24v input voltage and therefore not suitable for most vans. Regards Helmit


----------



## Turtleboy (Oct 27, 2011)

helmit said:


> I believe they require a 24v input voltage and therefore not suitable for most vans. Regards Helmit




Nope. It's a 12v charger.


----------



## helmit (Oct 27, 2011)

Turtleboy said:


> Nope. It's a 12v charger.



Sorry mate did'nt read it properly. Looks like a bargain. Regards Helmit


----------



## robbiec0 (Oct 27, 2011)

I bought a universal laptop charger from Maplins for £19.99 a couple of years ago. It came with various connections for different laptops.


----------



## maingate (Oct 27, 2011)

robbiec0 said:


> I bought a universal laptop charger from Maplins for £19.99 a couple of years ago. It came with various connections for different laptops.


 
If it is the same as mine, it does not do 19 volts. It steps up 18 - 20 - 22 etc.

I need a 19 volt one as my laptop has died and I have a new netbook which is 19 volt. Every single netbook that I looked at was 19 volts.


----------



## Bernard Jones (Oct 27, 2011)

Mine is 19volt input, but the battery is only 11.5volt.  So it will run on 12 - 15v straight from the vehicle battery, but the screen may not be as bright.
Look at your laptop battery & see.  You are not going to damage it by feeding a lower voltage than specified.  Just make sure you get the polarity the right way round.


----------



## Turtleboy (Oct 27, 2011)

Bernard Jones said:


> Mine is 19volt input, but the battery is only 11.5volt.  So it will run on 12 - 15v straight from the vehicle battery, but the screen may not be as bright.
> Look at your laptop battery & see.  You are not going to damage it by feeding a lower voltage than specified.  Just make sure you get the polarity the right way round.



The one I listed above on ebay is rated at 11-14v input so shouldn't be a problem.

I've been using one for months without issue.


----------



## Bernard Jones (Oct 28, 2011)

Turtleboy said:


> The one I listed above on ebay is rated at 11-14v input so shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> I've been using one for months without issue.



In that case its a bargain, thank you for the link.
But running the laptop direct from the 12v vehicle battery is the most efficient of all, as nothing is lost in the converter, and is not going to damage a laptop rated at 19volts - providing its wired the right way round - polarity correct!  The voltage (11.5 to 14.8 volt) and screen brightness will be somewhere in between when its being run on the laptop battery (11.5 volt) and the mains unit (19 volt).  The only problem I can see is that it may not be enough to charge the laptop battery.


----------



## Sparks (Oct 28, 2011)

Post deleted


----------



## Viktor (Oct 28, 2011)

> The only problem I can see is that it may not be enough to charge the laptop battery



From experience if the power supply does not reach the correct voltage, the computer may not boot up,
or if it does the strain on the power supply will destroy it much quicker than normal.

I had an underpowered power supply that did boot the computer burn out after 15 mins, so I imagine
your unit if the max is 14 volts is going to have a problem of one or the other.

These units are available with the slider resister going up to 19 volts and beyond...I have two which
range from 15 - 24 volts bought off eBay which came from Hong Kong, but you can get similar at
Maplins and they all come with interchangable power connectors for your make of laptop.

See link at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## robbiec0 (Oct 28, 2011)

maingate said:


> If it is the same as mine, it does not do 19 volts. It steps up 18 - 20 - 22 etc.
> 
> I need a 19 volt one as my laptop has died and I have a new netbook which is 19 volt. Every single netbook that I looked at was 19 volts.



No, it had 19v. All laptops appear to be 19v. All those I have had have been.


----------



## Bernard Jones (Oct 28, 2011)

Viktor said:


> From experience if the power supply does not reach the correct voltage, the computer may not boot up,
> or if it does the strain on the power supply will destroy it much quicker than normal.
> 
> I had an underpowered power supply that did boot the computer burn out after 15 mins, so I imagine
> ...



Best just look at whats written on the laptop battery, mine is 11.5 volts, and thats enough to boot up the computer, just that the screen is not as bright.  From what you say your underpowered power supply could not supply enough current (amps), which would then lead to a drop in voltage below the 12 - 15 volts you would have got direct from the battery.

Incidentally there are an enourmous amount of different power sockets fittet to laptops, so you may not get a suitable one with these kits.  It seems every laptop manufacturer has their own size of power supply socket, presumably because they want you to use their power supply with it.
Don't be tempted to force the plug in if it doesn't fit in easily, because if it damages the socket in the laptop it could make the laptop useless and beyond economic repair.


----------



## Bernard Jones (Oct 28, 2011)

maingate said:


> If it is the same as mine, it does not do 19 volts. It steps up 18 - 20 - 22 etc.
> 
> I need a 19 volt one as my laptop has died and I have a new netbook which is 19 volt. Every single netbook that I looked at was 19 volts.



18 volts would be fine.  
Best to play safe as you won't damage it by supplying a slightly lower voltage.


----------



## Sparks (Oct 30, 2011)

Post deleted


----------



## Bernard Jones (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info Sparks.  Looks a bargain if it fits your laptop. But with only 8 plugs there will be a lot it does not fit - (doesn't fit my Dell Inspiron) but they have helpfully listed the plugs which are included;
Connector Size:
    4.0(E.D) x 1.8(I.D) x 10.8(C.L)mm
    4.8(E.D) x 1.9(I.D) x 9.7(C.L)mm
    5.0(E.D) x 3.4(I.D) x 11.8(C.L)mm
    5.5(E.D) x 1.5(I.D) x 12.8(C.L)mm
    5.4(E.D) x 2.1(I.D) x 12.6(C.L)mm
    5.5(E.D) x 2.5(I.D) x 12.9(C.L)mm
    6.3(E.D) x 2.9(I.D) x 13.3(C.L)mm
    5.9(E.D) x 4.3(I.D) x 13.9(C.L)mm
    E. D = External Diameter, I. D = Internal Diameter, C. L = Connector Length
    Support most Notebook: Sony, Dell, HP, Compaq, Toshiba, Acer and IBM (With circle plug) 

Because there are so many types and sizes, some of the power plugs fitted to laptops are so close to others the only way you can see if they will fit is to try them to see if they fit in easily.  I know of laptops being made useless by forcing in power plugs which don't fit.


----------



## Viktor (Oct 30, 2011)

If you nip into your nearest Tesco (Extra) you can pick up an extension 12 volt cigarette lighter style extension lead for
about a £5


----------



## activecampers (Nov 3, 2011)

Word of warning - buy a bigger power adapter than you NEED.
e.g. if your laptop is needs 1.5 - get a 2.5A adapter etc.   My first adapter was on the limit, got hot, and blew up and *almost* took teh laptop out in the process....

The one I use is the variable voltage/adapter one similar to the big ones in Maplin.  I would also suggest you come up with a "lock" to stop the voltage switch moving - as I have accidentally knocked this (fortunately down!).


----------



## Bernard Jones (Nov 14, 2011)

Viktor said:


> If you nip into your nearest Tesco (Extra) you can pick up an extension 12 volt cigarette lighter style extension lead for
> about a £5


But they don't fit the power socket on a laptop


----------



## ourglenard (Nov 14, 2011)

Clicked on the ebay link & had to laugh....EXACTLY the same as the one I got from China....except free p&p from China as opposed to £2 from Greenford!!!
:lol-053:


----------



## Ian Wood (Nov 24, 2011)

*Apple Mac 'Magsafe' 12v charging solution*

If you have an Apple Mac laptop with the 'Magsafe' charging plug try this link, DC auto/airline MagSafe power supply, can't 100% recommend it yet, I'm just about to try it for myself when the bits arrive.


----------



## brummy (Nov 24, 2011)

hi i use mine all night long you have to run it thorw a inverter, you our better if you use the same wire as you would find on jump leads heaver the better go rite to thr battrey  i hope this helps. 
                                                              brum


----------

